# What relationship is best describe in socionics



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

My friend
She is assertive. She is idealistic. She is confrontational. She can be self doubting when stressed out.

Me
I come off as quiet, unassertive, but I do not mind confrontation because I disengage in the real world. I can be talkative when I am in a really good mood and all the energy lets out.

Her view on me
She views me as smart, but random and eccentric. While she does not say this, I think she views me as callus. She says I am creepy and I have a creepy laugh. I think she views me as bipolar and crazy.

My view
I think she means well, but she does not seem like the type to think before she acts and I can see conspiracy theorist biting her in the but and accusing her of something. I think she does not pay attention to what she says and can come across as a little self righteous.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

you avatar is really disturbing actually, like someone else already pointed out


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> you avatar is really disturbing actually, like someone else already pointed out


Are you trying to say that I look kind kind of cold and heartless


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

atarulum said:


> Are you trying to say that I look kind kind of cold and heartless


wow, what?


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> wow, what?


You are probably shocked, i just want to know what relationship would be best describe for socionics


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, I'm not Entropic nor Myst (hi there if you're reading this, guys ), but you actually seem kiiiiiinda Ne? MAYBE Ti? 

The description you gave of her is better. With just that, she's a sensor? Se ego maybe. Fi ego too; they usually come off as too self-rightous (hi there Fi egos! I still love you guys! )

So... maaaaaaybe Super-Ego?

Side note: your profile picture is a tad bit unsettling. You should consider changing it. ;P


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> Well, I'm not Entropic nor Myst (hi there if you're reading this, guys ), but you actually seem kiiiiiinda Ne? MAYBE Ti?
> 
> The description you gave of her is better. With just that, she's a sensor? Se ego maybe. Fi ego too; they usually come off as too self-rightous (hi there Fi egos! I still love you guys! )
> 
> ...


Tell me something that I am not aware and thank you


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

atarulum said:


> Are you trying to say that I look kind kind of cold and heartless


Yes, I'm sure that's it.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

atarulum said:


> Tell me something that I am not aware and thank you


Well, the information you gave is really vague, but you don't seem to value Se (you say she doesn't think her actions through, and doesn't pay attention to what she says) so I'm going to be stereotype her as Se ego. 

She also doesn't seem to value Ne, to consider you random and eccentric. 

It's all I can say without more informtation.

And it's no problem! Glad to help!


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> Well, the information you gave is really vague, but you don't seem to value Se (you say she doesn't think her actions through, and doesn't pay attention to what she says) so I'm going to be stereotype her as Se ego.
> 
> She also doesn't seem to value Ne, to consider you random and eccentric.
> 
> ...


I said that because conspiracy theorist are always out to accuse is some sucker and all the information that they have gathered they can use against her. I try to be several steps ahead of people


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

atarulum said:


> I said that because conspiracy theorist are always out to accuse is some sucker and all the information that they have gathered they can use against her. I try to be several steps ahead of people


Yes, well, I can definitely see you as a Ne type. But before you try to see what ITR applies the best, try to type yourself first. Be sure of it. Then, you can start to ask.

I recommend you check the subforum specifically made for that. ;P


----------

